# Casablanca, Morocco.



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello guys as i am located in Casablanca, Morocco  right now the only "quality" food available here is either RC or Eukanuba :s what's best ?

Being 8 weeks, Magnum eats RC Starter so what supplements shall I add in ? 

Also he is just 11 lbs at 8 week does it mean he ll be a small dog ? 

Any input will be very appreciated. Cheers


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

emy1 said:


> Hello guys as i am located in Casablanca, Morocco  right now the only "quality" food available here is either RC or Eukanuba :s what's best ?
> 
> Being 8 weeks, Magnum eats RC Starter so what supplements shall I add in ?
> 
> ...


Anyone ?


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

emy1 said:


> Anyone ?


Anyone of anyone of anyone haha


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello!! If I had to chose between those two I would go with Royal Canine. I'm a RAW feeder and it would be hard for me to even dream of going back to kibble. 

As far as weight I think you are right on schedule. Nero weighed only 6 lbs at 7 1/2 weeks...he's now 10 1/2 weeks and is 16 lbs.

I don't know what supplements are in your area so I really can't help on that. Good luck with everything and post some pics of the new baby!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I'd go with the Royal Canin too....if you can buy US supplements, Puppy Gold is great.

I don't know what kind of vet care you have, or what is normal....but I think he is just a tad under what I usually see 8 week old pups at....If possible, I would have a stool sample run to see what type of parasite load he is carrying....I would think he probably has roundworms....did you import him or was he born in Morocco??? Pups brought to the US from Germany normally have worms and need a few courses of wormer to clean them up.

Lee


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> I'd go with the Royal Canin too....if you can buy US supplements, Puppy Gold is great.
> 
> I don't know what kind of vet care you have, or what is normal....but I think he is just a tad under what I usually see 8 week old pups at....If possible, I would have a stool sample run to see what type of parasite load he is carrying....I would think he probably has roundworms....did you import him or was he born in Morocco??? Pups brought to the US from Germany normally have worms and need a few courses of wormer to clean them up.
> 
> Lee


First of all thank you Karma for your response I waited for one 
@Wolfstrom Indeed he had parasites white worms and quite a lot as he had an explosive dierrhea after taking his secon pill of Drontal.
The mom is imported from France Glora Vom Haus Thalie and the dad is Clooney Du Beffroi Artesien. I was more thinking of getting him natural supplements such as eggs or smthg similar any advice on that ? Cheers.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

emy1 said:


> First of all thank you Karma for your response I waited for one
> @Wolfstrom Indeed he had parasites white worms and quite a lot as he had an explosive dierrhea after taking his secon pill of Drontal.
> The mom is imported from France Glora Vom Haus Thalie and the dad is Clooney Du Beffroi Artesien. I was more thinking of getting him natural supplements such as eggs or smthg similar any advice on that ? Cheers.


We have a wormer called Droncit...for tapeworms, but I would think he had round worms (both are white and can be seen) - if your vet gave you the med, I am sure that will help....

Eggs won't hurt...the people who feed raw can evaluate that better than I can....I use Puppy Gold on my pups....

Lee


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

for those who are interested, it looks like he is a well bred puppy....

Line-breeding for the progency of Clooney du Beffroi Artésien and Glora vom Haus Thalie

Good luck with him! Post some photos!

Lee


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

If you're wanting natural supplements eggs are always a good choice you can also do different veggies and fruits. I have 5 dogs and each one likes different things...of course!! I put 4 whole eggs in the blender and purée them shells and all 2 times a week. Also 2 times a week I will cook eggs with veggies like green peppers celery parsley...or whatever veggies are in season. I use eggs as toppers to their RAW diet so it just yummy extra for them. If you are looking to order a all natural supplement I would recommend Sprintime-Longevity...I use it and have excellent results. 

Don't forget to post some pics!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> for those who are interested, it looks like he is a well bred puppy....
> 
> Line-breeding for the progency of Clooney du Beffroi Artésien and Glora vom Haus Thalie
> 
> ...


Here are photos fresh from the oven.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He's a cutie!!! If you go the route of adding fresh vegetables...remember that onions are toxic for dogs! And so are grapes! NO ONIONS! NO GRAPES!

Lee


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

wolfstraum said:


> He's a cutie!!! If you go the route of adding fresh vegetables...remember that onions are toxic for dogs! And so are grapes! NO ONIONS! NO GRAPES!
> 
> Lee


@Karma Thank you Karma for the advice i tend to give me 2 eggs a week and thats it really. 
@Wolfstraum Thank you your profile pic looks awesome your dog must be handsome !


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

He is a cutie pootie!! Keep us updated on his growth  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Karma6577 said:


> He is a cutie pootie!! Keep us updated on his growth
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I will keep everyone informed, after all he is growing with the help of all the members out there


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i hung out in Morocco for 2 weeks back in
the 80's. i would go with the RC. you can always
add some fresh meat, chicken, egg, fish, apple, pear,
blueberry, plain yogurt, can food, certain oils.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd go with RC also. especially if you can get RC for GSD's, that one has a good amount of glucosamine added.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Purina Pro plan*

Hello guys,

I have been feeding my little boy RC Maxi Junior but I found a new product which is Purina Pro Plan. So basically my choice is limited to either RC, Eukanuba or Pro Plan which one would you go for ? Cheers


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ahhh, Morocco. i've seen the Old City, the Medina,
Black Sea, etc.


----------



## emy1 (Feb 3, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> ahhh, Morocco. i've seen the Old City, the Medina,
> Black Sea, etc.


Its amazing, im living the good life in here. I can t wait for my dog to get older so I can take him to the beach .
Btw I love your profil pic is your dog a show dog ?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

stay with the RC - Pro Plan is about the same quality IMO as the Eukanuba...

Lee


----------

